
How Academic ‘Blacklists’ Impede Serious Work on Climate Science - sbuttgereit
https://www.forbes.com/sites/rogerpielke/2020/02/09/a-climate-blacklist-that-works-it-should-make-her-unhirable-in-academia/
======
37r7rudjduj
If orgs like Skeptical Science already exist and are influencing academia then
why should the public assume that the advice of climate scientists is anything
but political at this point? Laymen don't have the insight to make judgements
about which scientists are quacks and which are just under fire from a cancel
campaign. You can't expect to be treated with credibility while being this
susceptible to outside influence and it's weird that there isn't a universal
effort to identify and decry this sort of behavior within the field.

~~~
olliej
What? Skeptical science calls out scientists who are regurgitating false
information, and proven incorrect theories. People should expect not to be
hired as scientists when they’re doing that.

Why should I trust an someone to not lie to support any other incorrect or
unproven belief?

------
anm89
When she finally seems like she's about to reach some clarity in her
accusations she reaches for a cheap shot regarding some joke that made a nazi
reference on a private server.

I'm having a hard time having sympathy for either side here. The only thing
that seems clear here is that the real winners here are a yo who stays out of
academia

